# Brompton rattle



## Homersaysdoh (11 Apr 2020)

Hi anybody know what can be causing the rattle at the rear of my wife’s Brompton? Sounds a stupid question but I can’t find it. We have 2 and hers about 3 years old rattles like crazy, I have tightened the mudguard, I suspect it’s from the suspension which has a little more play than mine. Her block is a rubbed type but mine is solid. When bikes are stationary seems little difference if I rock them both.


----------



## mitchibob (12 Apr 2020)

What gearing? The jockey wheels in the 2 and 6 speed tend to add to rattling. The little wheels also. If you have one, and it's rubbers are a little worn, the pump (but you'd notice that more when it falls out).

On the Dunwich Dynamo last year, on that particularly rough bit of road up to Epping, a fellow rider opened the conversation with "the unmistakable rattle of a Brompton". I couldn't argue at the time. It was definitely rattling on that hideous bit of tarmac.

(I use superfirm suspension block, but apparently, that's not for everyone)


----------



## Specialeyes (12 Apr 2020)

The rattleiest rattle on my Brommy is the EasyWheels - that's what I'd think of as the 'unmistakable rattle of a Brompton'.


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Apr 2020)

Is it your pocket money in her purse? 😊


----------



## FrankCrank (12 Apr 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Is it your pocket money in her purse? 😊


Most likely, you'd only have a few coins rattling around after buying a Brommie


----------



## rogerzilla (12 Apr 2020)

Let's get the obvious joke out of the way first: Ribbed. For Her Pleasure.

Now, if it's not the little plastic rollers, the suspension block itself can be noisy. Remove it and its bolt. Grease the bolt with a lot of silicone grease and refit. This has to be done quite frequently on some Bromptons.

Finally, Sturmey-Archer hubs can rattle, especially the SRF3 which has a kludgey non-slip mechanism. There is a thin steel shroud to trip out the extra set of pawls in the driver, and this soon gets rattly. Taking it apart and adding more of the special brown grease shuts it up for a while.

It is unlikely to be the rear hinge rattling, even if it's worn.


----------



## Gunk (12 Apr 2020)

The rattle maybe the slight play when the rear triangle is “locked” to the main frame, the clip has about 2mm of play and over rough surfaces this does cause the bike to rattle.


----------



## roley poley (12 Apr 2020)

tracked my rattle on the back end down to that little knurled item between valve and rim being loose took me ages hope yours is as simple


----------



## Gunk (12 Apr 2020)

Just another thought, check the locking disc under the rear brake calliper, on some Bromptons it’s only held on with a flat headed bolt making it difficult to tighten properly so they easily come loose. I’ve used a Allen stud off a brake calliper on mine so I can tighten it properly.


----------



## 12boy (13 Apr 2020)

I used to be plagued by noise from the suspension block but that stopped when I put a section of rubber fuel hose over the bolt inside the block. This also made my firm block a lot firmer. I also think the jockey wheels on the tensioner for chain pusher hubs make some noise.


----------



## Gunk (13 Apr 2020)

I went out on mine today and over rougher services it rattles like a good ‘un I’m sure it is the rear triangle, either the frame catch, suspension block or jockey wheels, anyway it’s not a huge issue and perhaps they all do it.


----------



## Gunk (14 Apr 2020)

Specialeyes said:


> The rattleiest rattle on my Brommy is the EasyWheels - that's what I'd think of as the 'unmistakable rattle of a Brompton'.



You’re right, had another investigation today and they’re the culprit.


----------



## Specialeyes (14 Apr 2020)

🤞 Awesome! If you've got kids you'll understand the brain's ability to tune out certain frequency ranges - you'll soon not notice it


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 Aug 2020)

Have to say the rattles on our Brompton were putting the hurts on my ears today - I like a bike to be quiet - rough surfaced roads (plenty to choose from here in Kent) made the racket a lot worse. 

...but it was still great fun and a 40k/ 25 mile loop was no problem regarding comfort or tiredness.

Has anyone got to the point where their Brompton is silent?


----------



## 12boy (25 Aug 2020)

Mine is totally quiet unless I am riding it......except for an unidentifiable little odd clunk, all I hear is the tires, the Sturmey hub and the wind going in one ear and out the other


----------



## Kell (3 Sep 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Has anyone got to the point where their Brompton is silent?



I genuinely did.

For about two minutes. 

It was eerie. 

Not really sure what caused it, but it was a particularly smooth piece of tarmac so no bumpy rattles, and for some reason the gearing was quieter than the tyre noise.

Then I changed gear and the unmistakable 'tick, tick, tick' was back.


----------



## Gunk (3 Sep 2020)

Pehaps you were stopped at the traffic lights!


----------



## alicat (3 Sep 2020)

I just remember that the Brompton bike is a child of the 70s and if mine has any less than three things wrong with it at once I count myself lucky.


----------



## madrian (5 Sep 2020)

Check this out:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rn6F0aFQ3Sw


It only rattles on uneven road, when I am not pedaling. I checked everything: everything is tightened, firm and solid. Two thing can be in my opinion: the chain (on video I can clearly see when it's rattling the chain has some movement) and/or the chain tensioner. Doesn't seem to be fixable for me, I think this is normal.


----------

